# Mẹo hay giúp mẹ trị trẻ sơ sinh thường xuyên bị ọc sữa



## Nguyễn Nhung (11/10/18)

*Bé sơ sinh thường xuyên bị ọc sữa hay còn gọi là trào ngược là tình trạng nhiều Trẻ sơ sinh gặp phải khiến không ít bố/mẹ lo lắng. Vậy tại sao bé sơ sinh lại thường xuyên bị ọc sữa và cách trị ọc sữa, trào ngược cho bé sơ sinh là gì? Hãy cùng xem qua bài viết dưới để giải đáp thắc mắc này nhé.

1. Nguyên nhân bé sơ sinh thường xuyên bị ọc sữa
*
- Bé sơ sinh bị ọc sữa do sinh lý
Đối với bé sơ sinh trong khoảng dưới 2 tháng tuổi, hệ tiêu hóa của bé còn rất yếu nên khi bú sữa bé rất dễ nuốt luôn hơi vào trong dạ dày luôn dẫn tới bé cảm giác no và một phần kèm theo đó là mẹ sau khi cho bé bú đặt bé nằm sai tư thế dẫn tới bé sơ sinh thường xuyên bị ọc sữa hay trào ngược. Cũng có một số trường hợp do mẹ cho bé bú quá nhiều dẫn tới bé chưa tiêu hóa kịp dẫn tới ọc sữa. Tốt nhất sau khi bú mẹ nên cho bé nằm nghiêng góc 45o hoặc có thể cho bé sử dụng gối chống trào ngược, ọc sữa sau khi bú giúp bé thoải mái hơn và giảm ọc sữa đấy.

- Bé sơ sinh bị ọc sữa do bệnh lý
Sau khi cho trẻ bú mà mẹ đã làm mọi cách như: bế vỗ lưng cho trẻ, cho trẻ nằm đúng tư thế… mà tình trạng bé sơ sinh thường xuyên ọc sữa vẫn diễn ra và có kèm theo một số triệu chứng bất thường thì mẹ nên lưu ý rất có thể trẻ đang mắc một loại bệnh lý nào đó.
Một số biểu hiện chứng minh trẻ bị ọc sữa do bệnh lý mẹ nên biết: Bé sơ sinh ọc sữa thường xuyên, có bú hay không cũng bị ọc sữa hoặc đang bú bị ọc ra và bé lại đồi bú nữa, đây rất có thể bé đã bị bệnh lý về đường tiêu hóa chẳng hạn như hẹp thực quản…
Bé sơ sinh tự nhiên bị ọc sữa, đang bú cũng bị và điều đặc biệt mẹ nên lưu ý đó là trẻ hay giật mình, quấy khóc hay bị ọc sữa kèm theo đó là vặn mình thì trẻ có thể bị thiếu canxi hay tắc ruột.
Vậy khi bé sơ sinh thường xuyên bị ọc sữa thì mẹ nên làm gì? Mời mẹ bầu và bạn đọc cùng zcare.vn xem cách chữa ọc sữa ở bé sơ sinh ở phần dưới nhé.
2. Cách chữa ọc sữa ở bé sơ sinh
XEM TIẾP>>>


----------

